# cool golem costume



## mrklaw

Check out this golem costume that I saw on boingboing.net





Here's a quote about it:


> This Stone Golem was constructed using about 5 foam mattresses, over 50 sticks of hot melt glue, and 8 cans of grey and black spray paint. The foam is glued in large thick sheets (approx 20cm thick) to a fabric bodysuit, and the deep cracks are carved into the foam surface. The bodysuit has a zip up the back to allow the wearer to enter it, and the zip is concealed by abutting foam. The soles of the feet are made of corflute that has been sliced in half to expose corrugations that act as grip. The arms are about twice the length of the wearer's arms, and act as swinging weapons made entirely of soft foam. The golem took about 100 hours of work to construct, between 3 people. On its first appearance, the Stone Golem sent twenty bold adventurers into a hasty retreat without so much as touching them.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is cool. I want one for Christmas. Or Halloween, what ever you perfer.


----------



## Death Wraith

Where's the How-to????????????????????????????????


----------



## Zombie-F

That thing is totally bad ass!


----------



## HibLaGrande

HEHE I was just coming here to post that link...LOL
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/stone-golem-made-of-foam-175025.php

I bet that thing get hot to wear.


----------



## Vlad

That is hands down one of the best costumes I've ever seen.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That is totally great. Although I would hate to fall down in it. I can also see alot of spin offs from that idea.


----------



## NecroBones

mrklaw said:


> Check out this golem costume that I saw on boingboing.net


That's awesome. I've had essentially the same idea for the last 5 years or so, but never got started. My plan was to make it more "chunky" and look like an assembly of separate boulders... even paint them each differently.


----------



## Blackwidow

Wow


----------



## ghostie

betcha it's hot!


----------



## Dr Morbius

If you fall over, at least you have alot of padding! Since it's made from mattresses, I'll bet it's hard to keep kids from jumping on it while your wearing it.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

A good suit for those long days when a nap on the spot is needed.
A Golem posture-pedic.


----------



## kevin242

I love it!!! That is the perfect costume to stand still in until the kiddies get close... oh man, I can just imagine the expressions of horror on their little faces!


----------

